# French onion soup gratinée( my personal recipe ) by Ninja_59 the BBQ guy



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

French onion soup gratinée( my personal recipe ) by Ninja_59 the BBQ guy
Ok all of you great people

Here up north in Québec have this all year long, so heres one easy to do recipe.

French onion soup gratinée( my personal recipe )

For 4 people( you can make one portion size easely with my recipe ).

3 big red onions or spanish or white( I prefer red onions )
8 tablespoons of Bovril aka kitchen Bouquet in the USA( heres the link for all information : see
Code:

https://www.shop.britishgoodsonline.com/displayProductDocument.hg?productId=235&categoryId =15

)
4 slices of a french baguette bread
4 bays
3 cups water(750 ml )
400 grams( 1 lb ) of mozzarella cheese schreadded
4 tablespoons of olive oil

Preheat your oven at 400 F or 200 C

Pour in the above mix and then add the onions, simmer till they get a nice brown color aka caramelised
Then add the water & the Bovril and simmer aproximately 10 minutes..
Then pour the above in each of the bowls ( in equil portons ).

Now in each invidual bowls( oven safe ), you add:

1 bayleaf 
1 slice of a french baguette bread.
100 grams aka 1/4 lb of mozarella cheese or your favorite cheese(ses).
2 tablespoons of Dry red wine.

Place in the oven at 400 f or 200 C. and cook aproximately 40 to 45 minutes

PS The Dry red wine makes all the difference

I have been making this recipe for 25 years

Perfect all year long 

Enjoy


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

That's an unusual recipe. I've never seen Bovril as an ingredient in any version of this soup before.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hello

This original soup is the taste, never mind the Fancy chefs recipes ( I am not talking against their recipes ), but my simple version has made its mark in 5 years.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Having tried similar approaches, a simmered onion will not produce the proper flavor that a slowly sauted until caramelized onion does.

If you like it, that's fine. My experience indicates that I will not like this variety of french onion soup.

Besides which, as written, you simmer the bread cheese and all with the onions. So it's not particularly clear to me what you're actually doing with the recipe.

Phil


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, Phatch put it a little more directly than me.... but I agree with what he says! 

I'd also only use French cheese on the top of the bread slices, toast them and add at the very last minute. Doesn't the bread go all sloppy and become part of the liquid soup?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cheese wise, I usually use some Emmental and a bit of Parm. So I guess I'm not strictly authentic.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

The onions are caramelized. 

All I can tell you all, is that the taste is what counts 


Give it a try 1st 


Happy easter everyone


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

But we don't even know what you're doing. Do you mix the bread, onion cheese, oil, bay leaves and Bouquet all at once?


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

I'll have to re write this recipe 

You need enough onions, the bread is too be added at the end and then you add your favorite cheese/ses.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It doesn't sound like Bovril and Kitchen Bouquet are the same thing at all. Since 2004, Bovril is a yeast extract. Kitchen Bouquet is caramel color, reduced vegie stock and salt.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

It really takes Bovril to obtain the desired taste, I tried others without success

Maybee there is a substitute in another country, I must of tried a dozen different products.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Bovril is a British 'invention'. So I do know what it is: I just don't use it very often. The kitchen bouquet stuff is foreign to me, though.

I'm sure you enjoy your recipe a lot. But, methinks I'll stick to my traditional way of making the soup.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Thank you 


Yes I do enjoy my little recipe 

We have a wide choice of french onion soups gratinée, we chose the one we love 

Cheers :beer:


----------

